# GDM LogIn nur root

## flammenflitzer

Habe gerade das Problem, daß nach Systemabsturz und e2fsck ich mich über gdm nur noch als root einloggen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Problem liegt irgendwo bei gdm. Neuinstallation hat nicht geholfen.

PS: Ich stelle seit einigen Tagen fest, daß hier im deutschen Forum die Button manchmal mit englischer Beschriftung erscheinen und dann der edit-Buttom fehlt.

----------

## Deever

```
$ rm /etc/nologin
```

HTH!

/dev

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

/etc/nologin

Die Datei /etc/nologin wird nur vom login Programm benutzt. Wenn diese Datei existiert, ist jedes ,,normale`` Einloggen im System unmöglich. Nur die Superuserin (root) kann sich trotzdem beim System anmelden. Wenn ein anderer Benutzer versucht, sich einzuloggen, wird der Inhalt der Datei /etc/nologin ausgegeben.

Es ist ratsam, in der Datei /etc/rc bei der Initialisierung des Systems mit dem Kommando `rm -f /etc/nologin' eine eventuell noch vorhandene Sperrung zu lösen. 

```

Trifft bei mir nicht zu, da ich mich mit xdm oder startx als user einloggen kann.

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2516006.html#2516006

----------

## currios

Die nologin datei exestiert bei mir auch nicht.

----------

## Romses

Hallo

was sagt denn ein 

```
df -h
```

ist evtl. deine Festplatte (/) zu mehr als 95% gefüllt?

villeicht hat ja e2fsck so viele Dateien wiederhergestellt, dass du das Userlimit überschreitest.

HTH Romses

----------

## werwurm

Hallo! 

Habe seit heute das selbe Problem. Unter kdm kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

A crititcal error occured. Please look at KDM's logfile(s) for more information or contact your system administrator

```

In /var/log/kdm finde ich aber keine Hinweise auf Probleme.

Versuche ich mich auf der Konsole als user einzuloggen kommt: "login incorrect". Als root funktioniert es, ebenfalls von root heraus ein su als user.

/var/log/pwdfail/current sagt:

```

Jun 22 19:11:32 [login(pam_unix)] authentification failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0

tty=/dev/vc1 ruser= rhost= user=werwurm

```

Sollte bei uid nicht etwas anderes als 0 stehen? Wie bekomm ich das wieder weg? Braucht ihr noch mehr Infos?

Danke schonmal, 

Denis.

----------

## werwurm

ok, (kleiner) Fortschritt. Zuerst

```

emerge --unmerge pam

emerge pam

```

danach keine Änderung, einloggen als User immer noch nicht möglich. Dann kam ich auf die Idee als root

das Userpasswort zu ändern

```

passwd werwurm

```

Jetzt kann ich mich wenigstens schon als user auf der Kommandozeile einloggen. Unter KDM leider immer noch kein Erfolg, inzwischen meldet er aber einfach nur noch lapidar: login failed

Bin weiterhin für alle Tips dankbar,

Gruss

Denis.

----------

## werwurm

Zumindest mein Problem hab ich nun endlich gelöst. Nach Durchsuchen des Forums scheint das ein zur Zeit öfters auftretendes Problem zu sein. Die Lösung bei mir war, die Datei /etc/pam.d/kdm mit der Datei /etc/pam.d/xdm zu überschreiben. Danach noch auf der Kommandozeile mittels passwd den Usern neue (bei mir zumindest ausdrücklich nicht die selben) Passwörter zuweisen und et voila... es lief wieder. Hoffentlich hilfts jemandem weiter...

Gruss

Denis.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Jawoll

gdm und gdm-autologin gelöscht

xdm als gdm kopiert

gdm und pam übergebügelt

etc-update gdm belassen

----------

